# Who buys propolis?



## feltze (May 15, 2010)

Who?
How much?
What size?

Just curious as I am starting to collect it as a cleanup byproduct.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Hippie stores


----------



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

My propolis traps came with this info:
"Should you not be able to develop local markets you can sell propolis to Beehive Botanicals at 1-800-283-4274."


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Curious if Beehive Botanicals still buys from US beekeepers? Last summer I received this from them:

"Thanks for listing our phone number for buying Propolis. At this time we are currently postponing any propolis purchases, due to an abundance on hand. In the fall, we will re-evaluate our stock and notify you of the purchasing status. Please remove our phone number and name from the ad you have for Propolis Traps."

Let us know if they are buying again.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

feltze said:


> Just curious as I am starting to collect it as a cleanup byproduct.


Eric, people ingest the propolis and the tinctures they make from the propolis, so it's best to harvest propolis by using a dedicated prop. trap, rather than scraping the edges of your hive boxes to get it. But if you do scrape and save propolis, try *very hard* to avoid getting paint, glue, or varnish scrapings mixed in with it from the hive boxes.


----------



## feltze (May 15, 2010)

Excellent point, I didn't think of that. 

Thanks


----------

